# first time pups



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

my youngest has been staying with my boys as i was told she was a male when i got her. i got her from a breeder so its not any pet stores fault. i only found out she was pregnant as i saw her body changing. i did some research and spoke to a rat friend and she is clearly pregnant. i have put the boys in the spare room and she is now in my travel cage for a few days so i can make her a temporary maternity cage. i will then buy another cage for her and her soon to be born daughter when she's older. they will stay in there and the boys will be in the same room in a different cage. she is quite small so i assume she's having quite less then normal. i can feel the pups in her. any tips you could give me. I'm a first time with pregnant rats and i wasn't planning on breeding but… i guess they had different ideas


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

So the breeder couldnt even tell the gender? Geez...I can tell even a day old rats gender in a matter of seconds...I wish people could take a class on it, it is quite easy.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

She had an accidental litter. She wasn't exactly a breeder but idk what to call her. But yeah. Now I have a pregnant girl. Oh the joys of paying money


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

A ten gallon fish tank with a mesh top and cage clips work best as maternity cages. give her lots of nesting material, I use white carefresh because you can tell when she's spotting and going into labor. I didn't give Lilly any kind of hide because I needed to make sure that the pups were ok and I didn't want to have to break down her nest to see. Feed her high protein foods like eggs and wet dog food.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> A ten gallon fish tank with a mesh top and cage clips work best as maternity cages. give her lots of nesting material, I use white carefresh because you can tell when she's spotting and going into labor. I didn't give Lilly any kind of hide because I needed to make sure that the pups were ok and I didn't want to have to break down her nest to see. Feed her high protein foods like eggs and wet dog food.


 wet dog food? like what in it?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Its canned dog food, look for some with high protein as that's the best. You could use canned cat food to as long as it's high in protein.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

UPDATE: Pesto had her babies yesterday afternoon. She's showing no agression to me and I can actually touch them without her biting me. There are 9 in total and pesto looks so skinny now! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

View attachment 132218
View attachment 132234



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I think my next rat experience is to have babies.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

DustyRat said:


> I think my next rat experience is to have babies.


I actually really love it. Pesto's a great mum and the babies are looking healthy. It's a great experience


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

if you want to see the pups search keyword "pesto" and click the i just found out my boy is actually a girl!! i have ran out of attachment space and had to delete the pictures in here


----------

